# تجهيز حفلتي للبيع بالكامل



## BIRD'S EGG (22 يونيو 2010)

أخواتي التاجرات يوجد عندي تجهيز حفله كامله من مفارش طاولات وتلبيساااات كراسي وملحقاتها للبيع تصميم كلاسيكي واللون أسودو سكري ونحاسي بس تصميم جديد غير التصاميم التقليديه فاللي عندها رغبه جاده في الشراء تراسلني غلى هالأيميل عشان ارسل لها الصور والأسعار[email protected]:sm3: ...وشكرا


----------

